# Lost Breakdown in Gunnison Gorge



## ccolias (Jul 29, 2005)

A friend lost one half of an old Sidwinder Breakdown paddle in the Gunnison Gorge July 16th. On the paddle it says "Chris Colias, MRT, 800-822-1386. That's the number of the old rafting company I used to work for - I'm not there anymore. If found, please call me at 303-596-4566. Thanks! - Chris Colias


----------

